# Wo ist der Fisch?



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Foris,

kennt Ihr das auch? Plötzlich fehlt ein Fisch. Nur einer. Nichts zu sehen und zu finden. Man wartet ein paar Tage - trotzdem: Der Fisch bleibt verschwunden!

Mit ging es auch so. Einige Vermisstenfälle konnte ich inzwischen aufklären.

Beim Umbau des Wassereinlaufs vom Filter entdeckte ich zwei Leichen. Sie hatten wohl versucht, den Wasserstrahl hinauf zu schwimmen und waren dabei hinter bzw. zwischen die Steine gerutscht und eingeklemmt.  

Gestern abend entdeckte ich ein Fischchen, dass recht träge im Flachwasserbereich rumdümpelte. Äusserlich war nichts zu entdecken. Vielleicht ein Fall von Altersschwäche? Heute morgen war das Fischchen weg. Dafür war der Rest der Band recht aktiv. Sie stritten sich um irgendetwas. Bei genauerem Hinsehen entpuppte sich dies als ein weisser Fetzen mit einer Brustflosse.... (

Also - nicht immer ist Nachbars Katze der Übeltäter!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hi Christine
ob einzelne Fische bei mir fehlen kann ich nicht feststellen, dafür sind es zuviele und die einzelnen Bittelinge oder Lieschen kann ich nicht von einander unterscheiden.....

So sehe ich meine Scheibenbarsche nur, wenn ich mich lange auf die Lauer lege, und ob das nun immer die Gleichen 2 sind, oder ob noch alle 10 unterwegs sind, bei meinem Bewuchs im Teich können sie sich super verstecken.
Aber ich kann auch manchmal Fische beobachten, die abmagern oder auffällig herumschwimmen. Nach dem der Rest aber putzmuter und wohlgenährt ist, habe ich beschlossen: Alterstod.
Diese Tiere finde ich, wenn sie tot sind,  zum Teil auf der Oberfläche treiben, manchmal auch schon von den __ Schnecken angefressen, aber sonst noch nicht angegammelt. Manchmal entdecke ich auf dem Grund ein totes Fischlein, an dem hat sich, bis ich das finde, auch schon immer einer zu schaffen gemacht und es angefressen.
Ich gehe davon aus, das ich nicht alle Leichen finde.. 
wenn sie unten, in den dichten Pflanzen, sind - keine Chance!

Bei einer zählbaren Anzahl langlebiger Fische, wie Goldfische oder Koi, die auch noch durch Farbe und Musterung zu unterscheiden sind, da sieht das schon anders aus.
(Was hat Floris denn für Fische? Und wie ist der Teich bepflanzt?) 

Übeltäter, die hinter den Fischen her sind, befinden sich bei mir *im* Teich!

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea
..die mal wieder ihren Senf dazu gibt


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

 bei uns fehlt immer mal wieder ein Fisch. Sie sind gut zu unterscheiden. 
Die Gesamtzahl hat sich auf 12 eingependelt. Da wir Krebse im Teich haben, werden die die Laichen entfernen. Im Frühjahr kommt der __ Reiher vorbei. Die Katzen kommen nicht dran. Aber seit ich gesehen habe, wie die Fische die Reste einer Muschel vernichtet haben und ein weibl. Fisch seine Jungen gefressen hat, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sie auch Fischreste mögen. 
Warum auch nicht? In der Natur verkommt nichts.

 Andrea DER war gut


----------



## Findling (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo zusammen,

und hiermit zurück zum Thema... aber vorsicht, wer etwas empfindlich ist sollte besser nicht weiterlesen.

also, vor ein paar Jahren war ich mal mit der Familie in Düsseldorf im Aquazoo - vielleicht kennt den ja jemand.

Wir standen da so vor einem größeren Becken und plötzlich fiel mir auf, dass ein friedlich vor sich hin schwimmender Fisch von einem anderen "angerempelt" wurde. Als ich etwas genauer hinschaute musste ich feststellen, dass der Rempler einen Teil einer Flosse des Angerempelten im Maul hatte. Plötzlich stürzten sich wie auf ein Komando Fische der unterschiedlichsten Arten auf den verletzten Fisch und begannen ihm Fetzen aus dem Leib zu reißen. Ein sofort benachrichtigter "Aufseher?" begab sich in den Aquarienbereich und konnte trotz ziemlich schneller Reaktion nur noch ca. einen halben Fisch mit dem Kescher rausfischen. Im anschließenden Gespräch wurde uns vom Personal des Aquazoos nochmals ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass in diesem Becken kein einziger "Raubfisch" schwimmt, sondern ausschließlich __ Pflanzenfresser, also sogenannte "Friedfische" . 

Ob sowas unter unseren Teichfischen auch vorkommen kann und dadurch der ein oder andere "Schwund" zu erklären ist? 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo Manfred,

also, wie sich die Bande heute morgen aufgeführt hat, mag ich das glauben...die haben sich um den Rest ja förmlich gestritten.


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Achtung: Der lustige Teil ist jetzt hier


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo


> dass in diesem Becken kein einziger "Raubfisch" schwimmt, sondern ausschließlich __ Pflanzenfresser, also sogenannte "Friedfische" .


das würde ein anderes Licht auf meine Fische werfen, vorallem wegen meines "Nicht-Nachwuchses"!
Das sind bis auf 10 kleine Barschlein alles "Friedfische"!
Und ein wenig gefüttert werden sie auch, der Hunger kann das doch nicht sein?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Findling (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo Andrea,



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Und ein wenig gefüttert werden sie auch, der Hunger kann das doch nicht sein?



Nein, es ist definitiv nicht der Hunger, sondern einfach die Tatsache, dass jeder Fisch "einfach" zu erjagende Lebendbeute bei sich bietender Gelegenheit als zusätzlichen Eiweißhappen mitnimmt. Das ist eine Instinkthandlung da auch "reine" __ Pflanzenfresser tierisches Eiweiß für ein gesundes Leben benötigen. Und wenn dieses dann auch noch so unbeholfen ist wie ein kleiner Jungfisch und dazu bequem ins Maul passt... 

Selbst so akzeptierte Pflanzenfresser wie Reh, Hirsch, Kuh usw. nehmen mit ihrer Nahrung auf der Weide tierisches Eiweiß in Form von Kleinlebewesen die nicht schnell genug fliehen können wie Raupen, __ Schnecken, Ameisen usw. auf und decken damit ihren Bedarf. 100 % reine Pflanzenfresser gibt es meines Wissens im gesamten Tierreich nicht - genau wie auch "reine" Fleischfresser pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich nehmen, und sei es nur der erst halb verdaute Mageninhalt ihrer Opfer... 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Goldi2009 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo,

deswegen hatte ich, auch wenn es immer wieder heißt wie arg sich die Goldfische vermehren, jahrelang keinen Nachwuchs. Ich habe gar nicht gefüttert und so hat sich die Anzahl der Fische nie verändert.

Ich konnte die Tage auch beobachten, wie ein Sarasa hinter einem anderem __ Goldfisch her war und ihm nach den Flossen geschnappt hat.  Aber nichts passiert!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

....einen hab ich heute morgen auf einem Seerosenblatt gestrandet gefunden  und mausetot...
...armes, ersticktes Lieschen und blöde Seerose!!! :evil

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Na geh, Andrea, das tut mir leid  können die nicht so zappeln, dass sie sich wieder irgenwie runterwurschteln von dem Blatt? Versteh ich nicht... So ein Seerosenblatt ist doch nicht aus Beton, das biegt sich ja auch ein bisschen und wenn der Fisch ordentlich rumtanzt, müsste er ja eigentlich wieder runter rutschen


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hi Andrea,

das tut mir leid um das Lieschen, aber es war wohl nicht mehr ganz fit. Denn solange Du keine Viktoria-Seerose hast, wovon ich ausgehe, müsste ein normales ML problemlos runterzappeln. Oder sind deine Blätter schon dreifach gestapelt und so dicht, dass sie eine einzige Fläche bilden?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*



> Oder sind deine Blätter schon dreifach gestapelt und so dicht, dass sie eine einzige Fläche bilden?


Ja!   Das ist mein Noname-Monster, das den Teich zuwuchern würde, wenn ich sie nicht dauernd rupfe, 2 m2lasse ich stehen, aber da stapeln sich die Blätter schon
 
das Foto habe ich kurz vor einer Rupfaktion gemacht, das in den Kringeln steht noch
vorne am Steg das Monster, 
hinten li ist eine weiße, und re eine gelbe Seerose, die wuchern aber nicht so und bekommen auch nicht so große Blätter

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
..die viel zu viel Seerosen im Teich hat


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

So Ihr Lieben,

damit Ihr nicht noch den Preis der OT-Königin 2010 bekommt, sind die Monsterseerosen jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28757

Hier sind wir dann wieder bei verschwundenen oder verstorbenen Fisch(ch)en.


----------



## danyvet (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Danke Christine 
Wir sind doch wirklich alte Quasseltanten...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hallo,
"*Wo ist der Fisch*" muss ich mich nicht so oft fragen.., bei ungefähr 100 verschiedenen Minifischen, die sich prima verstecken können...
...aber das ich demnächst wieder einen finden  werde 
...heute ist ein __ Bitterling seltsam unterwegs, langsam, an der Wasseroberfläche...
ich vermute, das ist ein Methusalem, der über die Regenbogenbrücke gehen wird 

Wenn ich das beobachten muss, dann wünsche ich mir Kois, die wegen ihrer Lebenserwartung mitterweile gute Chancen hätten, mich zu überleben!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die schon weiß, das ihre Fische nicht so alt werden und trotzdem immer traurig ist, wenn`s so weit ist


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Ach Andrea :knuddel

gestern dachte ich auch, ich müsste mich von einer GE verabschieden weil so komisch schwamm - meistens an der Oberfläche und ständig mit den Flossen wedelnd wie ein Stichling. Aber heute morgen war sie immer noch munter und sofort am Futter....

Trotzdem....


----------

